# Dickon Abbott



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't suppose anybody knows anything about this bloke? He was a poet living in the Lake District (and a Labour candidate there in 1992).

He killed himself a few months ago. I only just heard. He was a couple of years above me at university. I can recall the name, but cannot put a face to it.


----------

